# Orange Mango Pee



## chasemandingo (Dec 6, 2014)

As I sit here sipping on my one year old apple ginger wine I am beginning to feel a little generous--and bored lol-- so I decided to share a little recipe I have made up that turned out great. It is for three gallons. 

3 11.5 oz. cans of Welch's white grape juice
1 32 oz. bottle of lemon juice.
2 bottles of the larger size Simply Orange Mango Juice
Sugar to 1.085-1.090
Back Sweeten to 1.01 and adjust acid to taste

I know it is a sparse recipe. However, after three months the bottle bouquet is fantastic!


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 6, 2014)

Some of my best thinking happens when im sippin


----------



## corinth (Dec 7, 2014)

*orange-mango-pee-47945/*

H there,
interesting!
what was the brand of "simply orange mango juice" or is that the brand?
Larger Size?
Thanks,
Corinth


----------



## chasemandingo (Dec 8, 2014)

Simply Orange is the brand name. It is orange juice that you would drink for breakfast. They have a version that contains mango puree. That is what I used. For 5 gallons I would go 4-5 cans of the concentrate, 3 bottle of the Simply Orange, and 1-2 bottles of the lemon juice. Hope that helps.


----------



## chasemandingo (Oct 27, 2015)

Gonna make this again soon.....didn't last long at all...


----------

